# Choice Aquariums, Llc-Farmington Hills, MI



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to rant.

At what point do you substitute plant choice and fertilizers for personnel?

Take the following scenario:

I had been a regular customer to Choice Aquariums for a long time. I really liked their plant selection initially, they have a good selection for hardscape, ferts, and lighting. I have gotten to know their staff fairly well.

As a fellow hobbyist, I had offered Bernie some of my plants for free. But, I had told him that I would have to bring them in on my own time. I work at a hospital, and sometimes work anywhere between 12-36 hours AT A TIME! I have to do my tanks when I have the time, not on his schedule. However, he is there five days per week, so I figured that it wouldn't be a problem....plants can sit for a day.

I did a nice trim for him; I gave him half-golf ball sizes of three different Fissidens species that he wanted, along with stems of Ludwigia Inclanata, Purple Bamboo, Toninia Belem, Tonina Manus, Ludwigia Grandulosa, and others, along with some driftwood and rocks that I wasn't using anymore. Again, I asked for nothing.....I just wanted to be a nice guy.

I placed each type of plant in it's own bag with wet paper towel, labeled each bag nicely, and put them into a styrafoam container which I placed crumpled newspaper and bubble wrap for cushioning. I taped the box, and took that along with my hardscape items to the store. That day, I had only worked 20 hours in a row, so I had some time to do all this, as I wasn't due back to the hospital until the next day.

Anyhow, I went up there to Choice Aquariums and discovered that he wasn't there. He was off that day, but was due back the next day. With the packaging job I had done, I figured that all would be well until he could show up the next day, and put them into his aquariums. I had asked them to call him to let him know that I had dropped off the plants he wanted, and that he was all set.

I went up to the store that Saturday for some ferts, thinking all was well and expecting some gratitude is all. I figure that I gave him about $100 worth of plants, and at least that much in hardscape for free that HE WANTED! Instead, the first words that came out of his mouth was "Never bring plants up on my off days!" He went on to explain that someone had unpackaged the plants I had brought for him and placed those plants into the aquariums there. Apparently, the Fissidens that I brought for him ended up being eaten by some severums.

I offered immediately to replace the Fissidens with some more, but he wasn't accepting that. He informed me that he was able to salvage a "little culture" of one type of Fissidens, just to never bring up plants on his off days again. This became a favorite saying of his during this conversation, as he repeated it many times. He concluded the conversation by asking if he "owed anything for this," and turned and walked away before I could answer him. I apologized for his misfortune, bought my ferts, and left FURIOUS!!!!! 

Now, considering that I GAVE him the plants that HE WANTED for FREE, that someone else took it upon THEMSELVES as a CO-WORKER of Bernie to place those plants into aquariums to keep them alive (their mistake), and that I work at a hospital sometimes for two days in a row, I at least expected a "thank you." I never got one.

He seems to think that their place is the only LFS that I can go to, and that I won't do anything to affect their business as a paying customer. He would be incorrect.

To that note, I pledge to never buy a single plant, fertilizer, fish, hardscape item, or piece of equipment from Choice Aquariums for as long as I live. Furthermore, with this post, I urge anyone who has had a similar experience to never go to Choice Aquariums again. It is much more worth it to drive 20 minutes to Aquatic Discoveries to not have to deal with someone who talks to you and treats you like the "Comic-Book Guy" from the Simpsons.

To those of you who want to be treated like you have no idea what you're talking about regarding planted tanks, and like being told so, Bernie works at Choice Aquariums every day except for Wednesday and Thursday.

Regards,
Don


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Don I hope you fill better now LOL. If it means anything I wont shop at that LFS. This just goes to show there are those people you can never please.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, thanks Charley! Though if you had the time and money to fly from North Dakota, then I would be too puny to stop you!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's lousy.... I could see if you have a contract to sell him quality plants and he was paying a decent price how he might suggest that you only bring them when he's there, but that situation is just soooo rude.
That was really going above and beyond when you offered to replace them. By that time I would have had the guy turned every shade of red when he realized how many naughty words a quiet little girl like me could spew out of her mouth in a short period of time.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! LOL!!

You always have to watch the quiet ones!   Why do you live in Minnesota, and not in Southfield MI? I coulda used your vernacular!


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I had never noticed you were in Southfield. I live on the west side here in Wayne so I've never heard of Choice Aquariums. That's absolutely ridiculous what that guy did and said. I can promise you if I'm in the area I will not stop in there.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey now you should call him back and get his email. Then email him a link to this thread and see if his attitude changes LOL.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

snowhillbilly said:


> Hey now you should call him back and get his email. Then email him a link to this thread and see if his attitude changes LOL.


I know that would feel pretty good. I would even like to do that. Even though donaldmboyer is totally in the right and the other guy is clearly in the wrong ( and a bit of an arse) But that could be considered slander. (trust me, I'm on your guys's side) I'm just saying be carefull what you say.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Now, now.....he should know better than to upset someone like me who is mega-huge on the planted aquarium websites!  (I'm kidding about the mega-huge part)

I just wanted to rant and rave.....and to let potential buyers around here know what they could encounter if they decide to visit this place. Nobody enjoys being talked to like they're an idiot!

And if I was in the wrong......people here should give me a reality check! I'm not against that...I was just very angry about the situation and how it was handeled. As far as I'm concerned, this guy lost a customer #1, and #2 he lost a connection to get plants that he may want. It is pretty simple.

Thanks for all the support guys! No need to slander the guy......just had to get it off my chest.

If I was a bit meaner (aka-"younger") I may have done as Charley suggested anyhow. He deserved a good scolding from people!!

By the way, Charley......the cherries you sold to me are doing INCREDIBLE!!!! The brightest red color I've ever seen for those shrimp! When I make the move Philly next year, I will be PM'ing you for more!!! Excellent excellent shrimp!!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Nope, you're definitly not in the wrong. I would have probably not hadled the situation as elequently as you have. It takes some kind of nerve to complain about something you got for free. That is ignorence on a level by itself. That fact that you took time out of your schedule to do him a favor, only to be belittled. I'm surprised that you didn't Bixxxslap him :fish: is impressive. I feel bad for the employee that put his plants in the tank. That person was only trying to help and they probably got yelled at moreso then you. Karma will come back to him though.


----------

